# How does one prepare for this as a medical professional?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

(Disclaimer: I am not a medical professional. I have basic first aid training through my employer. I have no experience beyond this. This thread is for gathering advice from professionals, but I am posing questions as a layman.)

Some fight. Others fix.
For those with a medical background (doctors/nurses/EMTs/combat medics/etc), that experience may prove as valuable as the ones fighting at the front.
What planning can be done now to prepare for handling the incoming wounded? Hospitals will be overburdened or overrun, assuming anyone actually shows up for work. Do you have plans for throwing together a tent triage center? Have you surveyed local areas that can serve as impromptu hospitals? Schools come to mind as an excellent option.
Without commercial quality resources, what can be made to "make do" when needed?
Beds? Bandages? Pain relievers? Surgical equipment? Even needle and thread substitutes for stitching...

Let's not blow smoke here... the potential for mass death will loom heavily. You can't save everyone. But what can be done to give the injured a fighting chance?

And we can't just focus on bullet holes, broken bones, and burns. Keep in mind, this could be happening during flu season. We still don't have COVID herd immunity. Bringing people together like this could trigger an outbreak for all kinds of communicable diseases. What materials can be used in a pinch for quarantine areas? Plastic sheeting? Large air-flow volume fans for positive air pressure flow into the q-area to prevent airborne transmission? Duct tape? Better alternatives?
How do you deal with sanitation? Infection will again be the #1 cause of death in these places without adequate antibiotics.

So many questions, and I have no answers. But it's better to ask now and be thinking than to let it hit out of nowhere.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All great questions. A prolonged war would have very primitive conditions. No chance of resupply. When the medicine runs out too bad. Having soap or the ability to make it is big. Sterilization if you have an autoclave and solar power. Other wise boiling water and alcohol, soap. Depending on what type of doctor you are trauma injuries may not be what your best at. Knowledge of herbs and local plants will be helpful. Sanitation with proper pits, potable water are big issues. Run out of medical gloves it is bare hands. Think civil war surgeons. No anesthetics, basic crude implements. Disease will be the big killer. Survival rates will be poor. Best that can be done under the conditions. Keeping everyone feed will be a task also.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Speaking as a retired paramedic, you can only do what you can do, with the stuff you have on hand. 
Sure, I've got supplies tucked away. Not enough to try and treat everyone, Triage will be difficult at best.
I forsee medical treatments being similar to thsoe in the first civil war. For the non-professional, I advise
you stash supplies that will help the person who knows what he's doing, but isn't a prepper who has stashed
the supplies he needs. Supplies will be your contribution.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a pretty good supply of medical equipment, surgical tools, antiseptics, over the counter meds and even some antibiotics, etc, but I have nothing beyond basic first aid capabilities here. My hope is that as a group comes together there will be someone that is more capable then I who could put the supplies to good use. I have no issues putting holes in people, fixing them is another matter.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

RN here, ICU and ER experience for 16 years.

All of he above are valid points and I agree infection and eventually sepsis would be a major concern. With the lack of IV fluids/antibiotics/vasopressors to support patients, the death toll from this would be tremendous.

I would also like to submit the needs of people with pre existing disease processes. It will be a mass die off when diabetics, cardiac patients, dialysis patients and such are suddenly without medications and treatments they will need. I foresee pharmacys being over run early in a situation such as this.


----------

